# HH - Tourbericht: De Wettloop von Has' und Igel



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2002)

Am vergangenem Donnerstag auf dem SfdW rief meise zum "Wettloop" durch sein Heimrevier - das Neuklosterholz bei Buxtehude - auf.
Dem Aufruf folgend fanden sich folgende Aspiranten am von Meise beschriebenen Treffpunkt, einem Sportplatz im Ort Neukloster, gegen 13:30h ein:

badehose, beppo, rabbit, meise und Andreas, der auf dieser Tour unser Tourguide sein sollte.

Es soll nicht unerwähnt bleiben, daß beppo die Einladung zum anschließendem Grillabend bei dem ein oder anderem Weizenbier nicht erwarten konnte und sich deshalb wohl direkt zum Ort dieser geplanten Veranstaltung begab, wo er jedoch vergeblich an der verschlossenen Haustür von meise klingelte.
Erst durch einen Anruf auf meinem Handy - Originalton "Wo seid ihr denn" - und eine anschließende Einnordung durch meise konnte er zum eigenlichen Treffpunkt der Tour gelotst werden.

_*De Wettloop* 
In Märchenwelten wohlbekannt
sind Has und Igel hierzuland-
am Wettloopsweg in unsrer Stadt
der Has sich totgelaufen hat,
wieweil er vor dem Igel prahlte,
er mit dem Leben das bezahlte. _

Es sollte eine gemütliche Tour werden. Dies hatte ich auf Grund der Tatsache angekündigt, daß ja sowohl meise (Knie) als auch Ich (Leistenbänder) immer noch ein wenig angeschlagen sind.
Das einzig gemütlich anmutende an dieser Tour, so sollte sich später herrausstellen, ist jedoch nur die zurückgelegte Wegstrecke.

_Just wars an einem Sonntagmorgen,
der sommerwarm, noch frei von Sorgen,
St. Petri schlug die Glocke zehn,
man konnt die Kirchturmspitze sehn,
als Vater Igel, frisch vom Schlaf,
feldeinwärts Meister Lampe traf,
der rausgeputzt im Sonntagsstaat
hielt Ausschau nach `ner leckren Saat._

Da meise bereits am vergangenem Donnerstag zusätzlich noch von einer leichten Infektion (Erkältung) heimgesucht worden war, stand die Durchführung der heute anstehende Veranstaltung noch bis gestern in der Schwebe.
meise biss jedoch die Zähne zusammen und nachdem dann auch beppo endlich einsatzfähig war brach das Feld auf die Wälder des Neuklosterholzes zu durchpflügen.
Bereits gleich zu anfang machte unser Guide Andreas Tempo, zuviel, wie meise und ich bereits bei der ersten kleine Pause festzustellen pflegten, war meise doch durch seine leichte Infektion noch ein wenig kurzatmig.
Sich dessen unbeeindruckt zeigend setzte Andreas die Tour zunächst im gleichen Tempo fort.
Wie mir meise mitteilte befährt der Andreas dieses Revier bereits seit etwa 7 Jahren und so konnte er uns eine Menge spaßiger, als auch technisch anspruchsvoller Trails zeigen. Man kann kaum glauben was dieses doch eher kleine Gebiet alles hergeben kann.

_Er meinte: He, es will mir scheinen,
du läufst auf reichlich krummen Beinen,
Swinegel, da schau einmal her,
die meinen tragen etwas mehr.
Du armer Wicht, mit diesem Schritt,
da hälst beileibe du nicht mit!
Der Igel, den das arg verdrossen, 
hat drauf `ne Wette abgeschlossen,
daß er noch zigmal schneller wär,
so jedenfalls besagts die Mär._

Unser Ziel war ein weiteres Kleinod bei Buxtehude. Nach einer weiteren kurzen Pause an dessen Perepherie brachen zunächst alle ausser meise, der nun wirklich eine etwas größere Pause verdient hatte, zu einer kleinen "Checker"-Runde auf.
Dieses nun auch recht kleine Gebiet glänzte aber wiederrum mit einer Menge spaßiger Trails mit bis zu 50cm-Drops, leichten Sprüngen, Sandabrißkanten und vielem mehr, was dem ambitioniertem XC'ler und wohl auch jedem Freerider das Herz höher schlagen ließ.

_Man ging geschwind den Handel ein
um eine Flasche Rotspon rein - 
Swinegel kehrte jählings um,
er war zwar langsam, doch nicht dumm,
zu eilen graden Wegs nach Haus,
denn Igelehre hälts nicht aus,
dem Hasenhohne zu obliegen,
als Schlitzohr wollt er ihn besiegen._

Nach der Checkerrunde sammelten wir meise wieder ein um nun dieses Gebiet füe eine weitere halbe Stunde zu "erkunden". Besonderst spaßige Stellen wurden dabei wiederholt gefahren. An dieser Stelle soll nun nicht unerwähnt bleiben, daß sich unser Tourguide an einer Stelle wohl doch etwas "verfranst" hatte, was dieser natürlich nicht offen zugab: "Hier kommt jetzt eine kleine Schiebepassage!" 

_So herrschte er die Alte an:
He, Weib, komm her und spiel den Mann,
steck dich in die Klamotten rein,
du musst wie unsereiner sein,
damit der dümmste Has der Welt
dich für den Igelvater hält!
Du lauerst dort am Ackerende,
Du lamentierst, hebst wild die Hände,
kommt angeschossen jenes Tier,
dann tönst du laut: Ick bün all hier!_

Nach Verlassen dieses Reviers mußten wir feststellen daß meise wohl beim letzten Manöver abhanden gekommen ist. Sofort teilten sich die verbliebenen Aspiranten zu Suchtrupps auf und durchkämten das Gebiet ein weiters mal, nicht ohne Erfolg. Nach weniger als 15 min. konnte der verlorengegangene meise aufgespürt und wieder eingegliedert werden.

_Der "Lampe" schaut nicht aus gescheit,
ich hetz ihn von der andren Seit.
Das schien fürwahr ein guter Plan - 
schon sah man auch das Langohr nahn
und aufs Kommando: Fertig, los!
Der Hase flink vondannen schoß - 
durch Ackerfurchen wie der Blitz, 
dazu noch in der Mittagshitz-
und in des Zornes größter Not,
da lief er sich schier mausetot,
denn Hochmut kommet schnell zu Fall,
nicht nur allhier, nein überall!_

Der Rückweg führte wieder zurück durch das Neuklosterholz wo Andreas es nicht versäumte uns einige weitere nette Trails zu zeigen.
Zurück am Treffpunkt wurden die dreckigen Bikes dann in/auf die Autos verladen und es ging im Konvoi nach Harsefeld.
Zunächst wurden die Räder einer gründlichen Reinigung (Schaumwäsche inkl. Unterbodenschutz) unterzogen. Im Anschluß daran dann auch deren Reiter.
Der Ausklang dieser gelungenen Tour fand dann bei Grillfleisch und Weizenbier statt.
Festzustellen war hierbei, daß es noch weitere Anwärter auf den Titel des Grilladmirals hier im norddeutschen Raum gibt. So stellte sich das Grillteam zum einen aus dem "Frisör" beppo, zum anderen aus dem Überraschungsgast badehose zusammen.
Ich werde in Zukunft meinem beim Himmelfahrtskommando im Harz erworbenen Titel wohl schwer verteidigen müssen.

Mein Dank für den gelungenen Tag sei hier nochmal unserem Gastgeber meise und unserem Tourguide Andreas gerichtet, super 

_Nun denn, besuchet unsre Stadt,
wos nicht nur Has und IGEL hat -
die Beiden ruhen nie und nimmer,
am Brunnen laufen sie noch immer
in Buxtehude, wohlbekannt,
als trauter Ort im Stader Land!

*Ilse Mucks*
Ähnlichkeiten mit noch lebendem "Getier" sind rein zufällig und unbeabsichtigt_  

Das Overlay:


----------



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2002)

Streckenverlauf dient nur der groben orientierung und entspricht nicht dem wahren Verlauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2002)

Hier das Profil:


----------



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2002)

Auf dem folgendem Stimmungsbild sind zu sehen (v.l.n.r.) beppo, badehose, andreas, rabbit.


----------



## michael59 (24. Juni 2002)

gratulation zum unterhaltsamen bericht.

und auf dem foto konnte ich mich von eurer körperlichen unversehrtheit überzeugen, was will man mehr.


michael


----------



## sketcher (25. Juni 2002)

Moimoin min Rabbit!

"So begev et sick, dat up der Buxtehuder Heid de Swinegel den Haasen dodt lopen hett, un sied jener Tied hatt et sick keen Haas wedder infallen laten, mit'n Buxtehuder Swinegel in de Wett to lopen." 



Schöner Bericht, gute Idee, einfach märchenhaft!

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## onkel (25. Juni 2002)

Das war wirklich eine lustige Idee, mit Hase und Igel. Das Lesen hat wirklich Spaß gemacht!


----------

